# Feral colony at work - HELP!



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

At work Friday some of my co-workers saw a couple of kittens in the bushes the next building over, and when we spoke with other people in the complex they said they know of a whole group of cats that are back in the fields behind the buildings. I have never worked with feral cats before and I am not sure what is the best thing to do. It seems that some kind of TNR would be best, but I am totally ignorant of where to start and how to go about it. On the sticky at the top of the forum I found that there is a low-cost spay and neuter place in the Cleveland area. Where do you get the traps and how do you bait them. How do you deal with the poor little cats once you catch them? I have already put food out for them. I would sure like some advise on how to get started in this venture. There is so much to learn!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can probably rent or borrow a trap from the Humane Society, and after you trap the cat, take it to the low-cost spay and neuter shelter or clinic in your area. Keep the cat quiet for several days, and then release it where you can care for it. Some people are fortunate enough and patient enough to make house pets out of these feral cats. In addition, some are strays, and will be easy to tame.

The bait should be very strong smelling cat food, such as fish. It's best to put the trap in the bushes, and make it as natual looking as possible. Of course, most of that information is in the sticky.  Stay close, and have the shelter or vet notified that you will be trapping a feral for TNR. Don't allow the cat to see you. Throw a large towel over the trap to keep the kitty calmer, and take him asap. This trapping can be quite traumatic for the cat. 

It's best to get the cats used to a regular feeding schedule, and on the day before the trapping, skip a mean, so the cats are hungry. Of course, with help, you might be able to set a couple of traps.

Good luck, and thank you for caring. Keep us informed, please!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been searching the internet for a trap to purchase. The Tomahawk name seems to come up quite often. It seems like it might be a smart thing to get the one that has a release door in the back.
The first thing I will try to do is get those two little grey kittens. Maybe they are not too old to be socialized yet. My coworker was guessing they are between 8 & 10 weeks old. Then I guess I will start just feeding the others and go from there. The internet search I am able to do from home is turning up a lot more information then the search I was doing at work.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

if you don't want to buy one, try the Humane Society. Here, they'll let you "borrow" one for a deposit, which is fully refundable upon return.

Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

8 weeks is almost a cut off point for feral kittens. Some can be socialized and some are very feral by then. The bottom line of this colony is it needs a care taker. Some one who will regularly feed the colony and give it water. Plus shelters for the winter. A care taker who will get to know the colony and can see when one wanders in who isnt S/N. You can tell by no tipped ear. And get it trapped asap.

Find a group in your area who is doing TNR. They can be a wealth of information and moral support. Im glad you are doing this.


----------

